# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Travel advice wanted on Hong Kong/New Territories - Aug/Sept 2009.

## Asia

I am looking for any advice, tips, recommendations etc. on a forthcoming trip to Hong Kong and southern China.

I am a professional photographer and have been commissioned to photograph at a conference in Hong Kong where I need to be from Sat 12th Sept to Sat 19th Sept. I want to do all my travelling (approx 3 weeks) before the conference.

An approximate itinerary (based on my limited knowledge of the area) would be:
 1 week in Hong Kong/New Territories visiting surrounding area/islands.
 About 10 days travelling up and around one of the rivers/waterways north west of Hong Kong on the China mainland. I have looked at a map and the following appear interesting (although I have no knowledge whatsoever about them!): Xi Jang River, with the cities Jiujiang and Zhaoqing along the river. Guangzhou and Dongugan, more to the east - basically the southern part of Guangdong province.
 1 week back in Hong Kong/New Territories and surrounding area/islands.


Im 55, fairly fit & healthy and enjoy independent travelling. Based on past travelling experiences, I much prefer to visit places/locations/areas away from the traditional tourist sites. In an urban/city environment, I love walking the streets and photographing street life, i.e. people getting on with their daily life, markets, architecture, construction/building site activities, small business activities etc. But I am also attracted (less so) to natural beauty spots where one can relax and chill out and possibly take some picturesque landscape/flora/fauna/agricultural images.

I am not the type of person who wants to see and do 101 things in a short space of time - I would much prefer to experience a more in-depth knowledge/experience of area/s visited.

With regards accommodation, I would be happy in budget hotels/hostels, as long as I have my own room and ideally, private bathroom facilities.

I am aware that in large areas of China (especially off the tourist trail), English is not spoken. Also I will obviously look like a photographer/tourist as I would normally walk around with a camera jacket, two cameras/lenses round my neck and an ordinary looking camera bag. Of course this will present me with personal security issues and I will just have to use common sense and always be aware of possible/potential situations. 

Your input, however great or small, will be greatly appreciated!

----------

